# LAS is over and....



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know there's still a lot of indoor left this year, but man, am I ready to get outside. Being crowded doesn't bother me at all when I'm on the line, but trying to stand in the viewing area at the LAS shooting center and not having a direct path to an exit door really worked on my claustrophobia.
> 
> Anyone got any free airline vouchers for a trip to AZ? :wink:


Yeah . . 'cuz you know how roomy those airplanes are! LOL!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

LAS is over now time to get ready for vegas!!!!




pragmatic_lee said:


> I know there's still a lot of indoor left this year, but man, am I ready to get outside. Being crowded doesn't bother me at all when I'm on the line, but trying to stand in the viewing area at the LAS shooting center and not having a direct path to an exit door really worked on my claustrophobia.
> 
> Anyone got any free airline vouchers for a trip to AZ? :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> Yeah . . 'cuz you know how roomy those airplanes are! LOL!


I can deal with an airplane, cause there's always an exit door in sight. :mg:



X Hunter said:


> LAS is over now time to get ready for vegas!!!!


I'm positively sure Vegas is fun and I would enjoy it, but just can't justify "yet". 

I told Jr. last night that when the group gets together on Thu., I'll probably shoot a 5 spot. Kinda need a confidence booster. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I may shoot 5 spot too this Thursday...State is coming up and I don't think there are any other opportunities to practice it before then...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I can deal with an airplane, cause there's always an exit door in sight. :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't feel like the Lone Ranger there Lee.. :nono:  

Guess I need to get my 300's down on the five spot before my next LAS Classic.. :mg:  :bolt:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I know there's still a lot of indoor left this year, but man, am I ready to get outside. Being crowded doesn't bother me at all when I'm on the line, but trying to stand in the viewing area at the LAS shooting center and not having a direct path to an exit door really worked on my claustrophobia.
> 
> Anyone got any free airline vouchers for a trip to AZ? :wink:


CAN YOU SAY 3D.:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> CAN YOU SAY 3D.:thumbs_up


Not in the field Forum you can't :nono: I don't think you'll get too many takers...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Not in the field Forum you can't :nono: I don't think you'll get too many takers...


wimps!!!!!!!!! I know one field shooter that is not scared.:wink: You dont see me hidding from spots or field.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> wimps!!!!!!!!! I know one field shooter that is not scared.:wink: You dont see me hidding from spots or field.


Wimps!? Field shooters???? Treeman . . we had a guy drive 45 minutes to our club for what he THOUGHT was a 3d shoot. (How he got that idea I have no clue). We explained it was a field shoot, told him out it worked and as soon as we got to those 2 arrows at 80 yards he hopped in his car and high-tailed it out of there. The price, BTW, was $6.00. 

Now whose a wimp?  :wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> Wimps!? Field shooters???? Treeman . . we had a guy drive 45 minutes to our club for what he THOUGHT was a 3d shoot. (How he got that idea I have no clue). We explained it was a field shoot, told him out it worked and as soon as we got to those 2 arrows at 80 yards he hopped in his car and high-tailed it out of there. The price, BTW, was $6.00.
> 
> Now whose a wimp?  :wink:


 Hate to tell you but I dont mind shooting field.I shot a round of 3d yesterday then shot some field.:wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> Hate to tell you but I dont mind shooting field.I shot a round of 3d yesterday then shot some field.:wink:


I know Treeman . . only messin' with ya! I can't get the 3d shooters around here to try any sort of spot shooting. But I know why . . . a lot of 'em won't even try serious 3d. Most have some serious target panic and live in denial about it but they can't hide it one field course or indoor spot range. 

I was a big time 3d shooter for many years. Just not enough arrows for me these days and too many chances to shoot other things. I do hit the foam occasionally though.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> You dont see me hidding from spots or field.


Maybe you should?!? :dontknow:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> wimps!!!!!!!!! I know one field shooter that is not scared.:wink: You dont see me hidding from spots or field.


Ahem...how many field shoots did you attend last year :noidea:??? I don't remember seeing your name on the score sheet...

Good shooting at LAS BTW...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:wink:


psargeant said:


> Ahem...how many field shoots did you attend last year :noidea:??? I don't remember seeing your name on the score sheet...
> 
> Good shooting at LAS BTW...


 I spent the whole weekend at the shoot at Blackwater in Aug and will be back again this year. So mark it on your calendar and come get you some unless you are scared,.:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> :wink:
> 
> I spent the whole weekend at the shoot at Blackwater in Aug and will be back again this year. So mark it on your calendar and come get you some unless you are scared,.:tongue:


I'm pretty sure I will be shooting somewhere in NC that weekend in August...(We should have a shoot just about every weekend...)just like I was last year...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Gotta focus on the NCFAA State Indoors and then it's outside until next year. Change the indoor bow over for Field and get the other one ready for 3D and start flingin.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Gotta focus on the NCFAA State Indoors and then it's outside until next year. Change the indoor bow over for Field and get the other one ready for 3D and start flingin.


Sounds 'bout right to me...:thumb:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .Anyone got any free airline vouchers for a trip to AZ? :wink:


I don't know about the airline vouchers, but I'll shoot a round with you and feed ya a big steak dinner if you get out here.

There may be a :darkbeer: or two as well.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> :wink:
> 
> I spent the whole weekend at the shoot at Blackwater in Aug and will be back again this year. So mark it on your calendar and come get you some unless you are scared,.:tongue:


Yes you were there and that was about it!!!!:tongue:




psargeant said:


> I'm pretty sure I will be shooting somewhere in NC that weekend in August...(We should have a shoot just about every weekend...)just like I was last year...



I should know you wont show your to skeered to come to VA for a good ole arse whoopin!!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Why go there when I can get whooped in my own backyard??? 

Besides...I do live in NC (and am the president of the org and all) Makes sense to support my own crew don't it...

Tell me treeman didn't call me out and didn't even shoot up there either...sounds about like him...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Why go there when I can get whooped in my own backyard???
> 
> Besides...I do live in NC (and am the president of the org and all) Makes sense to support my own crew don't it...
> 
> Tell me treeman didn't call me out and didn't even shoot up there either...sounds about like him...


 guess again I didnt call you out cause its a waste of time kind a like arguing about politics. I did go and shot good.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*az field archery*



WrongdayJ said:


> I don't know about the airline vouchers, but I'll shoot a round with you and feed ya a big steak dinner if you get out here.
> 
> There may be a :darkbeer: or two as well.



Does that offer extend to anyone? I'm leaving for Vegas next week. Thinking about staying a couple extra days to revisit my old stomping grounds at Prescott. A swing a little further south is not out of the question, especially for a round of field archery.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treaton said:


> Does that offer extend to anyone? I'm leaving for Vegas next week. Thinking about staying a couple extra days to revisit my old stomping grounds at Prescott. A swing a little further south is not out of the question, especially for a round of field archery.


Treaton (Tim), if you get a chance to shoot in AZ before I don't I'm going to be........ :tongue: No really, go for it buddy - I hope you get to shoot a desert field range, but don't come home without lots of pictures. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Why go there when I can get whooped in my own backyard???
> 
> Besides...I do live in NC (and am the president of the org and all) Makes sense to support my own crew don't it...
> 
> Tell me treeman didn't call me out and didn't even shoot up there either...sounds about like him...


Sarge... 

speakin of your back yard I want to come down there and shoot your course, but I'll need to sleep in your back yard. :beer: after is warms a bit though..


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

treaton said:


> Does that offer extend to anyone? I'm leaving for Vegas next week. Thinking about staying a couple extra days to revisit my old stomping grounds at Prescott. A swing a little further south is not out of the question, especially for a round of field archery.


*Hey Tim....

Not knowing where WrongdayJ is talking about shooting.... here is the link to Ben Avery's Shooting Center right off of 17 that runs from Phoenix to Flagstaff. It's on the Carefree Hwy. just south of Prescott. 
When I worked in Phoenix this is where I shot sporting clays and could see the field archery courses off in the distance.

GREAT folks and place to visit.

Main webpage....Yes... they are BIG on hand gun shooting.....*

http://www.azgfd.gov/outdoor_recreation/ben_avery.shtml
*

Archery Range Info. link....*

http://www.azgfd.gov/outdoor_recreation/basf_facilities_ranges.shtml#archery

*I can't wait to visit again but this time with my bow. 

If you go...take your camera please and get lots of pictures.....*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hey Tim....
> 
> Not knowing where WrongdayJ is talking about shooting.... here is the link to Ben Avery's Shooting Center right off of 17 that runs from Phoenix to Flagstaff. It's on the Carefree Hwy. just south of Prescott.
> When I worked in Phoenix this is where I shot sporting clays and could see the field archery courses off in the distance.
> ...


I'm reasonable sure that is the same range - see post 57 in this thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=575851


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hey Tim....
> 
> Not knowing where WrongdayJ is talking about shooting.... here is the link to Ben Avery's Shooting Center right off of 17 that runs from Phoenix to Flagstaff. It's on the Carefree Hwy. just south of Prescott.
> When I worked in Phoenix this is where I shot sporting clays and could see the field archery courses off in the distance.
> ...




Looks like Ben Avery is closed on Mondays and Tuesdays, but I just talked with someone at Usery Mountain Park. They are having a cold spell right now. Temp is down in the 60's. Park is open at 6:00am 365 days a year. 

Anyone want to meet for a field round Monday Feb. 9?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treaton said:


> Looks like Ben Avery is closed on Mondays and Tuesdays, but I just talked with someone at Usery Mountain Park. They are having a cold spell right now. Temp is down in the 60's. Park is open at 6:00am 365 days a year.
> 
> Anyone want to meet for a field round Monday Feb. 9?


Send WrongDayJ a PM - we've talked often and from what I can tell, I think he'd be game most anytime. :wink:


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

treaton said:


> They are having a cold spell right now. Temp is down in the 60's.


Right now that would be a heat wave. I would be running around outside in my skivvies! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> Sarge...
> 
> speakin of your back yard I want to come down there and shoot your course, but I'll need to sleep in your back yard. :beer: after is warms a bit though..


Holler at me bees...we'll work something out...You can hit S+W, DCWC, and the Moo-tel all in one weekend and we'll find you a place to crash...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

It will be warm enough on Sunday. Trust me on that.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

treaton said:


> Looks like Ben Avery is closed on Mondays and Tuesdays, but I just talked with someone at Usery Mountain Park. They are having a cold spell right now. Temp is down in the 60's. Park is open at 6:00am 365 days a year.
> 
> Anyone want to meet for a field round Monday Feb. 9?


Dang i wish it was in the 60s here, as its at 34 right now and windy and snow is blowing across the roads and in some places they are as slick as you know what on a door knob.:wink: We just got home from a 450 round today indoors and it was a 1 1/2 hr drive home on them slick roads:thumbs_up


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I am down to shoot a round with any AT'er that can get here. 

I usually shoot at the Usery Mountain facility, but Ben Avery Facility is also quite nice. 

Monday the 9th of Feb. would be fine, as long as it is in the afternoon (like 3:30 ish).

Sorry, but the steak dinner and :darkbeer: is a Lee-Only thing though. 


For anyone that comes here this time of year to shoot. . .expect temps in the high 60's to mid 70's in the afternoons, clear skies, a slight breeze, and tons of great shooting. I have posted many pics of both ranges here in this forum so you can see what to expect as far as target layouts.

Please let me know when and where you would like to meet and I'll do my best to accomodate.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> I am down to shoot a round with any AT'er that can get here.
> 
> I usually shoot at the Usery Mountain facility, but Ben Avery Facility is also quite nice.
> 
> ...


That's my man, save that steak dinner and :darkbeer: for me. :teeth: Of course, if you really want to make Treaton smile, point him to where ice cream is available. :shade:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

WrongdayJ said:


> I am down to shoot a round with any AT'er that can get here.
> 
> I usually shoot at the Usery Mountain facility, but Ben Avery Facility is also quite nice.
> 
> ...




Looks like we've got a twosome for next Monday. I'm looking forward to some desert weather after what we're getting today...


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's my man, save that steak dinner and :darkbeer: for me. :teeth: Of course, if you really want to make Treaton smile, point him to where ice cream is available. :shade:


Hehehe. . .Seems like he's had enough Ice. . .edible or not. 

Fortunately for him, there will be NONE of it here. It will have stormed a bit before he gets here. . .but that just means it'll be clear and low 60's instead of clear and low 70's.

If he really wants Ice Cream, though, I can point him to some of the best real Italian Gelato this side of Rome. Once you've had that. . .Ice cream will never quite measure up. 

Us desert dwellers like our Gelato, ya'll.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope you guys have a great time shooting together. Tim / J take lots of pictures and post them here.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Treaton you had better stop shooting your 22 rifle at those Vegas targets.
I dont want my darned arrows getting ruined by all that lead.

You guys have fun out in the tumbleweeds.
I really want to do that someday.
Dont eat the gelato too fast you will get a definate brain freeze. Then you archery skills will revert to your 2006 level.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Treaton you had better stop shooting your 22 rifle at those Vegas targets.
> I dont want my darned arrows getting ruined by all that lead.
> 
> You guys have fun out in the tumbleweeds.
> ...


I've been told that overthinking is one of my biggest obstacles to good shooting. This gives me a new idea for a shot routine...
1.Take my stance
2.Nock an arrow
3.Stare at the target
4.Two quick scoops of gelato
5.Draw and let 'er rip

Don't see how I can keep from being happy with the result!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Treaton after that last statement of yours I am happy to say "you got this stuff all figured out"!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treaton said:


> I've been told that overthinking is one of my biggest obstacles to good shooting. This gives me a new idea for a shot routine...
> 1.Take my stance
> 2.Nock an arrow
> 3.Stare at the target
> ...


Sounds good to me...but as much as you shoot, all that Gelato will have you looking like me and jarlicker in no time...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Treaton,
You posted that pix of what you guys were experiencing on Tue. (snow). Well, I thought it must have been just a freak thing cause it was actually quite warm east of I-95. BUT, was I in for a rude awakening this morning. I don't think I've ever seen snow like this before. I believe that every flake that fell stuck. We've got nearly 6" on the ground and it all started after 3 AM. 

Guess I should watch the weather channel more often, but yesterday I couldn't keep from watching CNN and listening to all the "excuses" our President's cabinet appointees had for not paying their taxes. :mg:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Treaton,
> You posted that pix of what you guys were experiencing on Tue. (snow). Well, I thought it must have been just a freak thing cause it was actually quite warm east of I-95. BUT, was I in for a rude awakening this morning. I don't think I've ever seen snow like this before. I believe that every flake that fell stuck. We've got nearly 6" on the ground and it all started after 3 AM.
> 
> Guess I should watch the weather channel more often, but yesterday I couldn't keep from watching CNN and listening to all the "excuses" our President's cabinet appointees had for not paying their taxes. :mg:


Dang prag...I was really hoping for some of the white stuff so I could take my kids sledding in the yard. We didn't even get enough here in HP to cover the ground...They didn't even cancel school today...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Dang prag...I was really hoping for some of the white stuff so I could take my kids sledding in the yard. We didn't even get enough here in HP to cover the ground...They didn't even cancel school today...


Like I said, this is the strangest snow I've ever seen. Every flake seemed to stick to everything "except" the roads and driveways. My mailbox is literally twice its height from the snow, but not a flake on the road in front of it. This storm seems to be moving to the South East in a hurry. When I got to the office this morning, way down in Duplin county, there's was barely a flake falling - now it's nearly a white out. :mg:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't worry. It won't be around long. It's going on a streak of 60's come Saturday. It will probably be warmer here than Arizona - just because Treaton is heading out there to find warmer weather.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC said:


> Don't worry. It won't be around long. It's going on a streak of 60's come Saturday. It will probably be warmer here than Arizona - just because Treaton is heading out there to find warmer weather.


Yep, it's gone - only snow left is on the shaded north side of buildings. 

I hope it doesn't happen to Treaton and J, but the first winter I spent in Tucson in 1971 it snowed over 7". First time Tucson has seen snow accumulation in 14 years.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I even had a couple of flurries down here this morning....

....and my daffodils are shivering out there.....come on Spring.....I know you are right around the corner......:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I even had a couple of flurries down here this morning....
> 
> ....and my daffodils are shivering out there.....come on Spring.....I know you are right around the corner......:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:*
> .


Before long you'll be singing:
Spring has sprung
And fall has fell
Summer's here
And it's hot as .....


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> . . .I hope it doesn't happen to Treaton and J, but the first winter I spent in Tucson in 1971 it snowed over 7". First time Tucson has seen snow accumulation in 14 years.


There is absolutely no chance of that. Today it hit 80 degrees. It's gonna storm here this weekend and cool off a bit, but still looking at some great weather for Field.

Dave T- you are officially invited to share in the Field round if you are available . . . and I can take some pics of that new bow if you want, too.


----------

